# An Objective Look at Intermittent Fasting



## Arnold (Sep 14, 2011)

An Objective Look at Intermittent Fasting By Alan Aragon & Ryan Zielonka Over time, the ancient practice of fasting seems to periodically find its way into modern fitness subcultures. Despite its purported physiological and psychological benefits, scientific data is far from unanimously supporting it. Are there any physiological advantages to increasing or decreasing meal frequency? [...]

*Read More...*


----------

